# Gt r35 2015 air bag kit, bonnet poppers



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Airbags full set or separate plus bonnet poppers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Where are you based? I can probably help.

Thanks


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi, I’m based in london


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I can supply all parts if Rhd, recon or oem


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Can I get a contact number please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

07860299991


----------

